# tape pops in tray ceiling



## cousindan (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a home with a 9' ceiling and 8' exterior walls. The ceiling angles down from the 9' to 8' on the outside walls of the house.

In the corners the tape is popping and cracking on the textured ceiling and starting to pull away.

I tried caulk a while back and that didn't last very long and still looked bad.

What would be the best way to repair this? I'm a handy guy but NOT experienced at drywall. I don't know what mud to use, never applied tape to a drywall joint before, etc. so be gentle with the drywall jargin when talking about solutions to this problem.

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't feel bad about you knowledge of muds---(the person who taped that didn't know either)

Basic mud explanation----

Easy Sand---powdered mix---(some times called Durrabond)--Chemical set--5-20 -45-90-minute set up.
Used to pack gaps before taping---often used for first coat after taping-first fill in for corner bead---Very hard to sand.

Green bucket--All purpose----contains glue----used to set paper--dries quickly--hard to sand.
Often used as first coat after taping.

Blue bucket----Light weight--Very easy to sand ---used for final coat---slow drying.



Pros often use different methods---some use the green for the top coat--however their work seldom needs much sanding----

A novice will do fine with the three muds described above.---a powerful drill with a mud whip will blend the buckets to a smooth creamy consistency,making the application much more consistent.

Good luck,have fun---Mike---


----------



## cousindan (Apr 23, 2011)

Soooo...... how do I go about fixing this? 

Do I mixsome mud and shove it behind the tape then press it back into place until the mud sets? 

Or my worst fear is that I'll have to tear the tape down and retape and texture. This only occured in about 5 places in the house and it is of this level of cracking. I was hoping for more of a patch or repair than a remove and reinstall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry------I'd pull the tape and start over---this is why I hate texture.

Let's see if some one else knows a magical solution-----Mike----


----------



## buddy2 (Apr 25, 2011)

cousindan said:


> I have a home with a 9' ceiling and 8' exterior walls. The ceiling angles down from the 9' to 8' on the outside walls of the house.
> 
> In the corners the tape is popping and cracking on the textured ceiling and starting to pull away.
> 
> ...


 
You really need to find someone who knows what they are doing in this area That type of repair is specialized!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a good one.
The mud probably got squeezed out too thin during application.

The problem with texture is trying to work on a flat surface with your knife against an irregular surface.

You can try wetting the texture with a light spray of water , then scraping off a 6" swath with a 6" knife, then do your repairs with a 4" knife.

The goal is to gently lift the edge of the tape and get new mud behind the tape, then press the tape flat, squeezing out the excess.

Work the mud behind the tape while squeezing the mud in the direction where the tape was still stuck and you couldn't get behind it.
Be gentle with your squeeze-out.
Do a second coat to hide the tape. Maybe a third for finish depending on how good you are. 

You're just trying to get a flat surface that hides the tape and feathers into the drywall surface.

Lightly sand and you're ready for texture.

The final masterful trick will be applying a texture to match the existing.
It will be almost impossible to make a patch that the discerning eye will not notice.

They have touch up cans and promises of perfect matches but I've not had great results.
You really have to use the same method that the original texture was applied with.
This where you might want to call someone who does this and has the same spray equipment as the original.

..............or rent one and play with it.:yes:


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> This is a good one.
> The mud probably got squeezed out too thin during application.
> 
> The problem with texture is trying to work on a flat surface with your knife against an irregular surface.
> ...


Good advice and he's spot on when it comes to the most likely cause. But it could also be from too much heat, the wrong mud applied when taping, or a combination of other factors.

The only thing I will add, is that you *might* be better to just pull that delaminated tape right out of there and replace it with a new piece. I would pull it out myself, but then I know how to refinish it. As a homeowner, it's probably easier for you to just try and reglue it to the ceiling. Just make sure you get mud/glue everywhere behind that dry tape. If you miss a spot, you'll have the same problem repeat.


----------



## cousindan (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks guys. Not the news I wanted but the truth is the truth.


----------

